# Runaway saw blade flys across yard



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

http://chronicle.northcoastnow.com/...ures-large-blade-tearing-through-lorain-yard/


----------



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

They showed the video on my local news tonight and it was scary, The blade flew off the machine and rolled up the driveway at incredible speed with the worker running after it and the blade imbedded in the sidind on the house leaving a 3 foot hole.. Reminds me of many horror movies, thank God nobody was hurt or killed...:thumbsup:


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

It is a good thing that the home had a camera pointed at the street. Without the video, it would have been hard to prove what happened if no one saw it.

Mark


----------

